# Fake silver eagles, Hamilton Ontario



## glondor (May 8, 2013)

Hamilton police warn about fake silver eagles. Tips on checking authenticity.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljL-AKCeYPU&list=UUSG0X1f3J3hygUPmKmSbsbQ&feature=player_embedded#!

Primary link with other tips and cautions. http://www.shtfplan.com/precious-metals/silver-coin-collectors-and-pawn-shops-are-getting-duped-very-high-quality-fakes_05062013


----------



## squarecoinman (May 9, 2013)

Glondor , nice post , It is of course not only in Hamilton but all over the world and they do come in slabs as well. 
It seems that the ones in Hamilton still had some tell tales such as the position of the stars , but counterfeiters become better and better, it seams that 1 out of 10 pounds in the UK are fake. and on that there is only very little profit so I am sure there are lots of fake silvers out there.

scm


----------



## wsrider (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

